# Tommy Farmer Tournament Sponsorship



## Webmaster (Jun 13, 2005)

.....Bill Thomas, and I ( Roy Allen ), customrodsnreels.com have begun a effort
to fund Tommy Farmers participation in the “BIG DANNY OPEN”, Belgium - June 28th and 29th. This will be 2008's World Championship Casting Tournament Event
of the Year. Last year, the Primo Livenais International Casting Championship
in Wood Walton, UK cost Tommy about $8000.
.....Over the past two years, Tommy have provided us with nearly 50 videos, uploaded to YouTube. These videos are demonstrational and instructive, covering literally every
facet of Long Distance Casting / Surf Casting as well as the testing and reporting on several premium distance casting blanks and reels. All have been absolutely free, for our education and pleasure; information that is absolutely invaluable to the enthusiast.
.....Additionally, Tommy actively participates in many on-line message boards / forums,
posting “tricks of the trade” without reservation; no one has ever posted
a question and not received a timely and thorough response.
.....Also, you can query him off his website and/or directly by email and he will
respond, personally !
.....If only, each and every person who has asked a question and/or learned from
a video or a posting ( literally thousands and thousands of us ) would donate just a little, we could reach the goal of $8000 very quickly and very easily. 
.....Go to this page to donate; be generous – thank you very much:
http://www.customrodsnreels.com/sponsorship.htm
.....100% of funds raised will go directly to Tommy Farmer.


----------



## Sea Level (Nov 20, 2005)

This is a good idea -- contribution in the mail.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

*Good Idea!*

Donations are a great idea.. I will do my best to help out.. 


I have an Idea... There seems to be a lot of distance junkies in Maryland\No Va area. Maybe Tommy should hold a clinic for us rookie, and make it like a fund raiser.... $$$$$$$$


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

I would like to thank Roy and Bill for this effort. I didn’t ask or even hint that I wanted or needed help to make the trip. It was their idea and I was humbled that they would extend this effort to help finance my trip to Belgium.

I’ve had a couple of days to think this over and have decided not to accept the money personally. I would ask that any and all donations go into a fund that would be used to help finance the expenses of an American team to make the trip instead. I have contacted and have received a personal, positive response from 3 of the best casters in the USA with a 4th expressing interest as well. 

If we can bring this team together for the Big Danny Open, I truly believe that we can compete for the Gold. By putting together five 750’ casters we can give any team in the World a run for the money.

With 10 months to work, we should be able to raise some money and maybe get some corporate sponsorship as well. 

Once again I want to thank Bill and Roy for their effort. If anyone has donated money and does not agree with this idea then I would request they be given a full refund.

Tommy Farmer


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

As always, a Class Act.


----------



## ZZiplex (Aug 10, 2007)

see www.surfcasting.be for more information about the tournament.

BTW Danny Moeskops is coming to the Netherlands 9 sept. giving a casting demo. 
I will say to Danny that Tommy is in top shape in 2008


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Just tell the big guy hello for me and congratulations on his new world record!!

Tommy


----------



## ZZiplex (Aug 10, 2007)

Danny just cast 297,27 yds with 125 gr at a casting demo. 
Not bad at all


----------

